# They do exist



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Picked up a 5* new pax.

"Is tip included in the fare"
"nope"
"The former driver told me it's not allowed when I tried to tip him".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tip not allowed.
Where do they find them ?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Tell that pax to slap the stupid off the next driver who says that, then give him 1 star.


----------

